# Pet Pigeon Hen & her Egg



## ANGELFACE (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm having an emotionally challenging patch with my pet pigeon, Angel...

"I'm SO thankful to find this wonderful website! As we all probably know by now, not all people are pigeon-lovers, and those who aren't I am a little sad for because I've never, ever had such a warm, unconditionally loving pet and I've had many. Angel is the first pet who insists on returning the favor if I offer the slightest of gestures, such as a scratch on the part of her head that she has a hard time reaching. Her return is usually soft, tickle-me pecks on my face and neck... who could not love that!

I have a white pigeon hen as a pet, named Angel (because she looks so angelic!) Every few weeks she lays two eggs. (Obviously to us they are infertile) I'm always torn between taking them, or leaving them. I've tried both, and both seem equally painful to her and I. She is sitting on one egg right now and has been, faithfully, since last week (7-days). Single-pigeon motherhood is so unfair in my mind, for she must do it all. And all she does... I have to remind her to get off the nest to eat and drink. But she immediately returns when finished. She treats the egg so gentle and lovingly; who am I to remove it?! This time I just can't; I'm not sure what the right thing to do is... 

In your experience, what would you do? Like I said, she is a very special pet of mine. When she's not on her nest with eggs, she remains at my side wherever I go, whatever I'm doing around the house. She's sad when I leave home; and so glad to see me when I return.

Also, I would love to breed her. I found her on a rainy day in CT and have since moved to FL. There was no tag on her so I kept her, never realizing how precious of a pet she would become. Does anyone know where I could find a mate for her? I don't want a house full of pigeons. One is quite enough, but I'd love for her to finally have an egg that will hatch! So, on that note maybe I shouldn't find her a mate?

Can you help me, please? She's still on the egg and I'm not at all sure what to do.

Thank you, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome!

Thank you for your care and consideration of your pet pigeons. Yes, pigeons DO make wonderful pets.

It sounds like Angel is as devoted to you as you are to her.

She is obviously "in love" with you and therefore responding with the laying of eggs. She will continue to lay them as long as you keep taking them away, as you are the source of her effection.

It is best to leave the eggs, as long as she will sit on them. This will allow her a break from continuing laying eggs. Continual laying of eggs will cause her to deplete her calcium reserves. So, the longer she sits on these the better.

Pigeon couples share nest duties with their mate.They also share the duties of caring for the hatchlings.

You can boil the eggs and cool give them back to her to lay on, or you can use wooden dummy eggs. I have my hens on wooden dummy eggs.

Please make sure she has some supplemental oyster shell grit, as well as regular grit. she needs this for extra calcium. You can buy it in cake form and pick it off in pieces and put it infront of her. You can also get her a bird multi-vitamin mineral if you haven't done so.

I'm sure Angel would appreciate having a mate for company, if she gets lonely. she will still be close to you, but not as close as she was with you before. I'm sure we can help you find a mate for her, where in florida do you live?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Too, you could see if there are any Pigeon Racers, Fanciers, Breeders or rehabbers in your area, or any people who keep Pigeons in whatever way, and, contact them to see if they have occasions where they pull fertile Eggs to limit the breeding of their Birds.

One or two of these Eggs, could be used to replace her infertile ones.

Your Angel would likely do very well as a single Mom, and could raise one, or two Babys just fine by herself, and for that matter, you could help her also in various ways.

This would likely allow her some very meaningful experience and satisfaction.

Or, if you can find Pigeon people in your area, maybe someone has a candidate for her to evaluate as a prospective Mate.


Rehabbers will tend to have non-releaseable Pigeons who could sure use a good home, and who would be very happy to have a lovely mate too of course...

So....check the Pigeon club listings for your region, make some calls, call some various Vets and Avian Vets, asking about contact info for people who have Pigeons, and...see what you can find..!


Good luck...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

